# Looking to adopt!



## earlybird09 (Oct 30, 2009)

Hey everyone my name is Brant and I posted this topic in the birds for sale not realizing there was a adoption forum. I live in Johnson City, TN and am looking to adopt a female pigeon. I am a caring, and loving person especially with my animals and would give her a great home! I love birds of all kinds and have kept and bred white ringnecks, and have kept pigeons both domestic and fancy. My grandfather also used to raise and breed pigeons. I relocated to TN from Alabama and had to sell all my birds but now I am looking into getting another one to get started and am looking to adopt! The reason I want a female is because I would use her eggs to hand paint and decorate. So here I am, willing and able to give a female pigeon one of the greatest homes and will show her all the love I can!


----------



## Columba livia! (May 4, 2009)

Sounds good, wish you luck. You know, pigeons arn't like chickens, who will lay every day. Usually mateing has to stimulate egg production for pigeons. A hen may lay an egg alone, but not often. I had a homer in my loft for a long time, I always thought it was a male, because it never laied an egg, but after i lost a hen, i had a spare male, who started to court my homer who I thought was a male! turned out it was a hen all along, but since I had no free mate for it, it never layed. so I would adopt a pair.


----------



## earlybird09 (Oct 30, 2009)

I am adopting from Reti!! I am SO excited!


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

find a thread made by reti .. see if she has something like that for adoption


----------



## earlybird09 (Oct 30, 2009)

I am already adopting from her


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

earlybird09 said:


> I am already adopting from her


ok that is great )))))) good luck


----------

